# Halloween Poll



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

Just wondering


----------



## P-E (Sep 17, 2015)

There's a bunch of houses in my neighborhood that go all out with decorations. Maybe more so than Christmas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 17, 2015)

Most years I do. But school has put a huge dent in that so I'm lucky if we find time to carve pumpkins. 

It is my favorite holiday though...

:asthanos:


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> It is my favorite holiday though...
> 
> :asthanos:






MINE TOO!!!!

I'm working on the plans for this year, and in spite of the budget constraints, I think we may be able to do two cemeteries and add in a few larger glow in the dark figures and a Grim Reaper. I know we lost a few tombstones last year and half a skeleton during a bad wind storm but I hope to get a good display in spite of it. If only we didn't live on a highway where people just drive on by!


----------



## slickjohannes (Sep 17, 2015)

It kind of is the best holiday. Candy, dressing up like your childhood hero, risqué costumes, pumpkin carving, risqué costumes, cider, risqué costumes....


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 17, 2015)

This is what I'm working on now... I think I have the frame almost planned with parts we have here at the house, and I have the lantern, I was also going to add the sickle.

EDIT- this photo is from the interwebz, I'm just modeling mine after it


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2015)

This was taken yesterday- was hoping to get a free pumpkin this year but looks like it wont turn orange for us in time...


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 17, 2015)

Halloween is my favorite holiday too! Parents were never around for my birthday/Christmas/Easter, but we always made time for Halloween. The tradition continues with my family and the neighborhood kids. I can't wait till our kids are older and don't get spooked as easily, so we can set out the really spooky decorations (zombies coming out of graves, etc)


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't do anything. I bought/put out candy one year mixed in with those plastic ring things, etc., while we're out walking junior around. End result was one little shit taking all the candy and spilling everything else all over my porch. And most of the kids in my neighborhood are little rich pricks, which adds insult to injury.

Well, f*ck you, little pricks.

The GF still sticks some shit in the ground and puts up some spider web junk, and we let Junior put up her window clings and school art.

I'm more of a Krampus Day kind of guy.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Supe said:


> I don't do anything. I bought/put out candy one year mixed in with those plastic ring things, etc., while we're out walking junior around. End result was one little shit taking all the candy and spilling everything else all over my porch. And most of the kids in my neighborhood are little rich pricks, which adds insult to injury.
> 
> Well, f*ck you, little pricks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your more of a festivus kind of guy.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do anything. I bought/put out candy one year mixed in with those plastic ring things, etc., while we're out walking junior around. End result was one little shit taking all the candy and spilling everything else all over my porch. And most of the kids in my neighborhood are little rich pricks, which adds insult to injury.
> ...


A holiday for the rest of us!


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2015)

Mini PE finally got it last year except he wanted to eat all the candy as he was going. He's psyched about going house to house this year.


----------



## P-E (Sep 18, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> This was taken yesterday- was hoping to get a free pumpkin this year but looks like it wont turn orange for us in time...


Freeze it and save it for St Patrick's Day.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2015)

I've already purchased the glasses, large planter, tubing and molding clay for my costume. I fricking love costumes. I love candy, too. It's the perfect holiday. Plus I don't have to buy anyone a motherlovin' card.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2015)

I used to go pretty crazy with decorations. Pumpkin carving and baking the seeds are great too. And then sans kids the costume parties were always a hit. My favorite couples one that we did recently was I was Mayhem and LadyFox was Flo. We got quite a few comments on that one.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 18, 2015)

We mainly just pull out our big orange bowl and fill it with candy.

No decorations or anything but mini-kevo loves to dress up and go out trick or treating. I am usually stuck at home handing out candy.

The sad thing is that we buy a really big bag of candy every year and get maybe 12 kids.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> I used to go pretty crazy with decorations. Pumpkin carving and baking the seeds are great too. And then sans kids the costume parties were always a hit. My favorite couples one that we did recently was I was Mayhem and LadyFox was Flo. We got quite a few comments on that one.




I do love me some baked pumpkin seeds with Old Bay on them.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2015)

I turn off all the lights and hide from the trick-or-treaters. Guess I'm grinch.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> We mainly just pull out our big orange bowl and fill it with candy.
> 
> No decorations or anything but mini-kevo loves to dress up and go out trick or treating. I am usually stuck at home handing out candy.
> 
> The sad thing is that we buy a really big bag of candy every year and get maybe 12 kids.




Same for us last year. We're handing out the same giant pixy sticks we have leftover.


----------



## Freon (Sep 18, 2015)

We have a few young kids in the neighborhood now. So we will do a little decorating. Halloween was always a blast in base housing at Camp Pendleton, it is one of the things I miss from my previous career.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2015)

I remember running across this giant empty field each Halloween to go over to Officer's Housing, where the promise of full size candy bars and chocolate abounded.


----------



## Supe (Sep 18, 2015)

My best ever Halloween score was hitting a house on a slow night, and the homeowner, who was a doctor, got called into work, and pulled a "gotta run, don't want to waste them, here, take them all". Two baskets of full size candybars dumped in my pillow case.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2015)

we don't visit more than a dozen houses on our street. some of the neighbors give out juice boxes every year. the dr next door went all out crazy at sams club and bought just about everything. they allow trick or treat two nights here to give the little kids a go without the older kids out and about.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2015)

We have a neighborhood adult party on Friday or Saturday night, but then on Halloween our block is a mad house with kids. I guess the word got out that there is a ton of candy here because the vast majority of kids we see aren't from our neighborhood and the amount that show up are more each year. I will dress up and walk the kids around while Mrs Dex stays home to hand out candy. We will go through several large bags and still have to raid the pantry. Our kids will come home each with a full pillowcase. Last year MiniDex#1 ate a ton of it that night and lets just say Reeces Peanut Butter vomit is not pleasant.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 18, 2015)

In spite of the fact that I love it, we haven't had any kids ring the bell since we lived in NC... but I tend to judge my decorations by the number of brake lights I see on the road as people see glowing figures floating around...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 18, 2015)

I love Halloween, but don't decorate much. I'm on a cul-de-sac, so we never get trick or treaters.

I'm thinking about dressing up this year. Last year we had an awkward moment when a guy kept asking us who's kid is who's....we kept saying they are ours, until he "got" it (my kids have two moms, if you didn't know).


----------



## envirotex (Sep 18, 2015)

We hand out tons of candy, plus we make meatball subs for whoever stops by...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 20, 2015)

I need to trick or treat in her neighborhood


----------



## P-E (Sep 20, 2015)

envirotex said:


> We hand out tons of candy, plus we make meatball subs for whoever stops by...


I'll put on a costume for that.


----------



## csb (Sep 21, 2015)

No joke!


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 21, 2015)

I seem to remember when I was a little kid, my parents handed out beer to parents while they were trick or treating.

Too bad that doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

my older two probably wont even trick or treat this year, less milk duds for me every year..................


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 21, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> my older two probably wont even trick or treat this year, less milk duds for me every year..................


I hear they sell those in the Piggly Wiggly now a days...


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2015)

kevo_55 said:


> I seem to remember when I was a little kid, my parents handed out beer to parents while they were trick or treating.
> 
> Too bad that doesn't happen anymore.


Come and trick or treat in my neighborhood...[emoji482]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 21, 2015)

envirotex said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember when I was a little kid, my parents handed out beer to parents while they were trick or treating.
> ...


BEER!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > kevo_55 said:
> ...


Fixt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey, they have recipes for Halloween themed shots!


----------

